# Nepal



## Wayfarer89 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm going to be studying abroad in Kathmandu, Nepal during the fall. I have a week or so after the end of the program in December. Any recommendations for the winter?


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Get some suits made up at www.baronboutique.com


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*k-k-k-kathmandu*

It can be pretty cold, wet and dreary in kathmandu in mid to late december, so if you have have had your fill of the valley you might take in a bit of india. delhi, agra and jaipur perhaps? goa's beaches?


----------

